# ButtBoard on exterior walls



## saskataper

I'm loving the ButtBoards, I recently had the rockers use them on a 50'x20' painted ceiling and it turned out beautifully. 
I just want to know if you can use them on exterior walls and ceilings (usually where there are the most butts) without messing up the vapour barrier.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I don't see how it would ruin the vapour barrier..
You might need to use 1' screws to ensure that the tip of the screws don't go through the buttboard and into the barrier therefore compromising it's integrity. But that's the only problem I would see. There's nothing wrong with having the buttboard sitting on top of the barrier. 

It might also be a little harder to install on exterior walls depending who did the insulation. If the insulation is really tight or pushing out allot then it might give you a little more of a hard time. But there's nothing wrong with trying it on exterior walls.
Give it a shot man! :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Thanks, the next big one I'll ask the rockers to use them everywhere they can (as long as I get paid for it) I don't hang more than a couple boards, I hung about 200 around christmas virtually by myself (had a labourer to hold the other end) and that was my first and last big job for a while, I'll stick to taping.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Thanks, the next big one I'll ask the rockers to use them everywhere they can (as long as I get paid for it) I don't hang more than a couple boards, I hung about 200 around christmas virtually by myself (had a labourer to hold the other end) and that was my first and last big job for a while, I'll stick to taping.


lol! Taping is easier to do by yourself that's for sure.


----------



## Trim-Tex

YES Indeed! All is good on what PT said (thanks PT) as long as it fits in the cavity. 
Have a great Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## gazman

I used Joe`s Butt Boards on our current job. They troweled up real nice:yes:. We never break our butts on a truss or stud, always between.

As most on here know I usually use the Rebate Mate. But this job was an hour from home and we wanted to get it hung and tapes ran in three days, so it was go go go. That way it had the weekend to dry. So in this instance we chose to use the Butt Boards.


----------



## Trim-Tex

A couple of layers of cardboard stapled to the back side should protect for the protruding screws.


----------



## betterdrywall

saskataper said:


> Thanks, the next big one I'll ask the rockers to use them everywhere they can (as long as I get paid for it) I don't hang more than a couple boards, I hung about 200 around christmas virtually by myself (had a labourer to hold the other end) and that was my first and last big job for a while, I'll stick to taping.


The quote,, [ as long as I get paid for it ] Is what stands out the most for me. In the past I have tried to point out the positive .. For instance less material used, less waste. And the best thing ,, easier to finish. Now the negative.. I can not even get the builders to make up for the extra material cost. Just does not make sense to me at all. Even when I tell them there will be less footage used . 

Do builder's come from another planet? Maybe I need to get a computer that will translate and comunicate for me. 
Think I will make a trip to NASA and see if they can help out.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Here's my suggestion, when dealing with a skeptical builder/home owner. 
1. Explain the benefits and show them a small display wall (I will post pics of how to build) once they see how perfectly flat the BBoard side is and how crowned the other is they will understand. 
2. Offer to split the cost, they pay $2 bucks per board. Once they see how well they work you they may come around and pay full.
3. Use peer pressure and tell them how other quality builders you work for enjoy the benefits and the home owners appreciate the high quality work you do. (remind them that 80% of the inside surface of most homes is drywall)

Even if you can't convince them to pay or pitch in on the cost of the Buttboard. Your labor savings should cover all or most of the cost. Not having to V out and prefill the butt, and not having to float out 24" to 36" wide to bandaid the hump/crown.

Hope this helps. Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

Small display wall is easy to build 
we always rip both sides of a dried 2x4 to have perfect staight lumber and to lighten the display

OH and "once you go flat you never go back"

easy to fill recess and only a 10" spacing in the wall cavity











It's amazing to me how all you finishers make this hump look good!



















Have a great weekend everyone!!!:yes:


----------



## charlesdumar

It looks like a piece of scrap Osb, how long has it been on the market. You do not break on any studs throughout the house?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

charlesdumar said:


> It looks like a piece of scrap Osb, how long has it been on the market. You do not break on any studs throughout the house?


Good eye. You're right. It is OSB board.
However it is manufactured with a machined groove in the centre where your two butt joints would meet. This pinches your butt joint inwards so that you don't need to feather out your butt's like everyone is a customed too. (See picture)







You can actually run boxes over your butt joints just like you would your flats. It's a great system.
And to answer the second part of your question, no, you would not break on any studs throughout the house. Not where you would like to use the buttboard anyways. It doesn't mean you have to use it everywhere.
I know many contractors who simply use it in their ceilings. They are extremely advantageous in highly illuminated areas. 
Large windows, patio doors, bright fluorescent etc etc.

Too see more advantages and installation instructions feel free to visit the Trim-Tex PDF I've included in the message.
http://www.trim-tex.com/submittal/Buttboard Submittal Sheet.pdf

If you have any more questions I'm sure Joe from Trim-Tex will be happy to answer them.
Welcome aboard Charlesdumar :thumbsup:


----------



## charlesdumar

We do not have problems with are butts flashing it's are flats on 8' basement ceilings that are the problem areas. Tried priming before texture we are7,10,12 joints for orange peel. Might try level coat from magnum.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

charlesdumar said:


> We do not have problems with are butts flashing it's are flats on 8' basement ceilings that are the problem areas. Tried priming before texture we are7,10,12 joints for orange peel. Might try level coat from magnum.


Well buttboard isn't to preventing flashing. It's simply to alleviate some of the work load. Makes it allot easier and faster to coat, saves on material and drywall waste as well.

Perhaps you can start a thread describing the problems you are having so other members can see it as well and we can try and figure this out together.


----------



## VANMAN

Hey Joe thats not a hump u should c some of the chit humps i have 2 deal with


----------



## betterdrywall

Trim-Tex said:


> Here's my suggestion, when dealing with a skeptical builder/home owner.
> 1. Explain the benefits and show them a small display wall (I will post pics of how to build) once they see how perfectly flat the BBoard side is and how crowned the other is they will understand.
> 2. Offer to split the cost, they pay $2 bucks per board. Once they see how well they work you they may come around and pay full.
> 3. Use peer pressure and tell them how other quality builders you work for enjoy the benefits and the home owners appreciate the high quality work you do. (remind them that 80% of the inside surface of most homes is drywall)
> 
> Even if you can't convince them to pay or pitch in on the cost of the Buttboard. Your labor savings should cover all or most of the cost. Not having to V out and prefill the butt, and not having to float out 24" to 36" wide to bandaid the hump/crown.
> 
> Hope this helps. Joe


 Yes joe your post is helpful. The reality is ,, they have to be shown.. I am not in a posistion to absorve any extra material cost. 
It would be better if I just picked one main room in select homes , and use the butt boards. I may have to eat the cost,,not much,,, but it will provide a bigger example . Then give them the cost difference. There is alot of nice products on the market.. But when you have chit board delivered. and crappy framing ,, it really feels like your getting the big stick from all corners .Thanks Joe.


----------



## Trim-Tex

BetterD, sometimes the stubborn/cheap builders need a smack down and I'm happy to do it for you. Send me their name & number and I'll call . The most important areas to use this system is anywhere lighting or sunlight is a concern and the walls where cabinets will be. Flat walls will save builder money and time on cabinet and counter top installation. And to top it all off, the house interior will look better. 

It is truly a win win win and the labor savings pays for the Buttboard.

Trim-Tex will send you 2bx (24pcs) for your next house and I bet you will never go back to the old way. Pm me your shipping info.

Joe


----------



## moore

charlesdumar said:


> We do not have problems with are butts flashing it's are flats on 8' basement ceilings that are the problem areas. Tried priming before texture we are7,10,12 joints for orange peel. Might try level coat from magnum.


 What kind of wallboard do you use?


----------



## moore

betterdrywall said:


> Yes joe your post is helpful. The reality is ,, they have to be shown.. I am not in a posistion to absorve any extra material cost.
> It would be better if I just picked one main room in select homes , and use the butt boards. I may have to eat the cost,,not much,,, but it will provide a bigger example . Then give them the cost difference. There is alot of nice products on the market.. But when you have chit board delivered. and crappy framing ,, it really feels like your getting the big stick from all corners .Thanks Joe.


 You will love them BetterD ..They save ton of time!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I'm not a big fan of the buttboard. The hangers usually put them next to a stud thats already back (or up) and usually I got to bust them out 2' or more to make them flat. I got to get a darby, seriously. As for a 12" coat:no:.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm not a big fan of the buttboard. The hangers usually put them next to a stud thats already back (or up) and usually I got to bust them out 2' or more to make them flat. I got to get a darby, seriously. As for a 12" coat:no:.


 YES!!! and that's the problem .hangers are stuck in 1971

around here.. give em something new and there like :blink:uh like what do I do with this dude !!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Our hangers love 'em because they don't have to worry about landing on a stud. I like when the break butts on high rafters more.
I'll take some pics of huge valleys I have to fill usually upwards of a 1/2"+ deep and 32" wide (make that flat with a 12" knife). Trusses on 2' centers are usually the worst, put it by a high truss and you end up with a 4' butt.


----------



## betterdrywall

Trim-Tex said:


> BetterD, sometimes the stubborn/cheap builders need a smack down and I'm happy to do it for you. Send me their name & number and I'll call . The most important areas to use this system is anywhere lighting or sunlight is a concern and the walls where cabinets will be. Flat walls will save builder money and time on cabinet and counter top installation. And to top it all off, the house interior will look better.
> 
> It is truly a win win win and the labor savings pays for the Buttboard.
> 
> Trim-Tex will send you 2bx (24pcs) for your next house and I bet you will never go back to the old way. Pm me your shipping info.
> 
> Joe


 Joe, You comments are proof enough to me that you are a company that is always looking to SOLVE problems,,, and not RUN AWAY from them.. I appreiciate your help and I am sure others here feel the same. I am sending you some info that will be of more help.. I have devleloped a solid plan for promoting your products to the builders I am currently working for. 
Here at DrywallTalk,, we maybe able to vent,, but in the real world we have to walk on our tippy toes. 
Take Care and keep up the good work.. Sure wish there was more manufactures out there like TRIM-TEX.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> Joe, You comments are proof enough to me that you are a company that is always looking to SOLVE problems,,, and not RUN AWAY from them.. I appreiciate your help and I am sure others here feel the same. I am sending you some info that will be of more help.. I have devleloped a solid plan for promoting your products to the builders I am currently working for.
> Here at DrywallTalk,, we maybe able to vent,, but in the real world we have to walk on our tippy toes.
> Take Care and keep up the good work.. Sure wish there was more manufactures out there like TRIM-TEX.


I couldn't agree more!!
Trim-Tex in my eyes is one of the best companies going.
Nobody goes out of there way as much as you guys do to make a superior product that everyone can enjoy to work with.

I don't get phone calls from USG saying "Hey Brian, how do you like our paper faced metal beads? Is there anything we can do to improve them? Oh okay! Great, thanks for the feedback! I'll send you another free box and a couple t-shirts!" PFFFT!! Ya right!!
I don't see ProRoc on here explaining their crap board to everyone!
I don't see ProRoc saying "Hey Moore, sorry your shoulder is going to fall off due to our sh!t drywall, here's a free shirt & hat for your troubles"
We would probably still hate their drywall, but at least we'd know they are aware of it and are trying.

Trim-Tex cares about the products they offer and they care about our opinion of them. I have a great amount of respect for Joe and the entire team at Trim-Tex. Keep up the good work guys! We appreciate it.


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> YES!!! and that's the problem .hangers are stuck in 1971
> 
> around here.. give em something new and there like :blink:uh like what do I do with this dude !!!


 
:thumbup: I agree with you both. We used butt boards before anyone ever thought of selling them. Yeah regular OSB wasn't as good as the beveled version but it avoided crowned down breaks and got us around offsets ,etc. They really make it worth using in basements where hack GCs have joists on 19 1/2" centers(whose dumb idea was this?!?) instead of 16". IF you MUST break just past a joist or stud DO NOT use the beveled side FLIP IT OVER to the FLAT!!!


----------



## Mudshark

PrecisionTaping said:


> I couldn't agree more!!
> Trim-Tex in my eyes is one of the best companies going.
> Nobody goes out of there way as much as you guys do to make a superior product that everyone can enjoy to work with.
> 
> I don't get phone calls from USG saying "Hey Brian, how do you like our paper faced metal beads? Is there anything we can do to improve them? Oh okay! Great, thanks for the feedback! I'll send you another free box and a couple t-shirts!" PFFFT!! Ya right!!
> I don't see ProRoc on here explaining their crap board to everyone!
> I don't see ProRoc saying "Hey Moore, sorry your shoulder is going to fall off due to our sh!t drywall, here's a free shirt & hat for your troubles"
> We would probably still hate their drywall, but at least we'd know they are aware of it and are trying.
> 
> Trim-Tex cares about the products they offer and they care about our opinion of them. I have a great amount of respect for Joe and the entire team at Trim-Tex. Keep up the good work guys! We appreciate it.





Just funnin with ya PT


----------



## Trim-Tex

All good points guys! Keep them coming and I will comment on Wednesday when I'm back from my road trip.

Btw this Thursday we will be in Petoskey Michigan at Home Acres supply for a contractor event. And next week I will be in Calgary, Red Deer, Edmonton, Saskatoon, and Regina visiting our awesome dealers and job site visits. Anyone wants to have me out to you current project pm me and I can fit a visit in.
Joe


----------



## fr8train

Here are some pics of OUR beautiful butt boards 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...ms/5753699597268962897?authkey=CLPegrud9L3tVw


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Here are some pics of OUR beautiful butt boards
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...ms/5753699597268962897?authkey=CLPegrud9L3tVw


Hahahaha! That's rough man!


----------



## Kiwiman

fr8train said:


> Here are some pics of OUR beautiful butt boards
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...ms/5753699597268962897?authkey=CLPegrud9L3tVw


Your handles bent :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall

fr8train said:


> Here are some pics of OUR beautiful butt boards
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...ms/5753699597268962897?authkey=CLPegrud9L3tVw


WTF is up with that??


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> WTF is up with that??


The trusses on either side of the buttboard must have been crowned...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

It's usually best not to fix a high truss

What goes up,,, must come down:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> The trusses on either side of the buttboard must have been crowned...


 Crowned??? Noah's Ark maybe a better discription


----------



## fr8train

Those pics are from a small one room addition, so I doubt they are trusses. Either a bad framing crew or badly crowned lumber, or both. Then the hangers didn't help matters any. 
They could have placed the butt on that high rafter, and it would have acted like a butt-board. Either way, for us, this is a fairly common occurrence, and one of the reasons PA started carrying his trowels again. The situation in this job is just an extreme example.


----------



## fr8train

We did some JSE (Job Site Engineering) today, found a piece of track in the dumpster, and made it into a screed. Used it on some Butt Boards today:thumbsup:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5756700314539967297?authkey=CIDik7Dy8auduAE


----------



## Trim-Tex

Finished view of the sample demonstration wall FLAT is in










Drywall illusionist needed here


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Trim-Tex said:


> Finished view of the sample demonstration wall FLAT is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drywall illusionist needed here


Works great on a "mock up job".


----------



## moore

Your being too hard on him PA..Not all!! But most hangers are ANIMALS!!! ....[ Wheres the check?]

Butt boards or no butt boards Things need to be eyeballed .
No need for a straight edge...I hung a 27 board garage addition Sunday. on my first run [ceiling] the full 12 would have broke on a down truss[24onc] I brought it back 1..This SAME truss had a double crown ..2 runs down it was up.
After my first ceiling run I jumped on the bench to eyeball the recess.. doing that clearly told me which truss to break on and which to not break on. each run ..same thing eyeball the recess .
Only takes a sec. 

The same goes with the butt boards....The animals need to use there heads... Eyeball the ceiling! Eyeball the wall! It only takes a sec. I have used the butt boards ..I loved them ..each and every one worked out just right ...cause I checked out my breaks instead of just slapping chit up....If I were to give the animals a box of 
buttboards ...Lord knows what would happen!

Iv'e said It before ..I'll say it again! Common sense can take a man a long ways!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Your being too hard on him PA..Not all!! But most hangers are ANIMALS!!! ....[ Wheres the check?]


I'm not against buttboards or Joe (Joe, don't take my opnion personally) I think the buttboards are great if their installed propery.
The DC's another finish crew 10"em once and 12"em once, and call them done, they look like arse. I fill them accordingly, which usually isn't easy when their left in the manner our hangers leave them.
Just letting the fellas know "they ain't fool proof." So if yer a fool get someone else to install em' for ya!:thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall

Well I had no Probelms with the 4 Sample buttboards I was given. Looks like I may have to order more soon.


----------



## Trim-Tex

No thin skin here guy's. Any and all feedback is important to help have good products and systems work. DWT members take the time to contribute and TTex THANKS YOU :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

I had a nice visit with Scott in Saskatoon and was very impressed with his workmanship. He is working for a builder that GETS IT and wants quality.








tall young man who never wears shoes









perfectly flat ceiling


















Two Impressive town homes! Job well done scott!!!


----------



## saskataper

I'm flattered Joe, thank you very much. I'm excited to try some of the decorative products. I've got a basement coming up and I'm going to try and persuade them to let me do a tray ceiling. I mentioned taking a trip down to Chicago to take your course to my wife and so far she isn't opposed to the idea.


----------



## betterdrywall

Hats off to Scott, That really is some nice work,, Finishing is so much eaiser when you have the help of a quality builder.


----------

